# Neuer aus Lüdenscheid



## E350v8 (8. Aug. 2012)

Guten Morgen  Koi Freunde 


Wir möchte mich als neuer User kurz vorstellen.
 wohnen in Lüdenscheid
Wir haben seit 1 Jahren einen GartenTeich.  und so gut wie keine Ahnung 
Nun habe ich ihn vergrössert Geholfen haben Freunde und die ganße Familie und beginne ganz von vorn. Da dieses Neuland für uns ist, freue ich mich auf viele spannende Themen rund um den Teich in diesem Forum.  

 Teich wurde Vergößert  ist Jetzt  6x3 x120  Zwei Große Pumpen und 4 Kois und 3Störe 


 Schöne >Grüße aus dem Sauerland


----------



## tomsteich (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Guten Morgen,

Du kannst ja gern mal mehr Infos zum Teich und Deiner Filteranlage einstellen.

Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich: Auch wenn die __ Störe gern von fast jedem Baumarkt verkauft werden. Diese gehören nicht in einen Gartenteich, vor allem nicht 3 Stück bei dieser Teichgröße.. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Moin,

muss mich leider anschließen, 

klassisches Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte, im bezug auf die Keus und __ Störe...

nachher werden noch mehrere Moralapostel dir sagen das du/ihr die Fische abgeben sollt in einen Teich der dafür geeignet ist.. 

ist keineswegs böse gemeint, aber leider Realität hier in dem Forum .. besser wäre man hätte erst gelesen und dann gefragt und gebaut.. als so rum .. naja sehr viele finden den Weg in dieses Forum erst später...

also ich habe da nichts gegen, sage dir nur was folgen wird, 

denn wenn du deine eigenen Erfahrungen machst verstehst du nachher warum man dir dies und das geraten hatte... nur hier wird direkt darauf hingewiesen.. wenn es schon "zu spät" ist

Gruß E63AMG


----------



## Kolja (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Hallo Nachbarn,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Da habt ihr ja reichlich gebuddelt im steinigen Boden.

Aber, für Kois und erst recht für __ Störe nicht tief und nicht groß genug.






 ein Fachbeitrag zum Thema "Störe". Für Kois denke ich, dass die Tiefe nicht ausreicht. Aber da melden sich bestimmt noch die Fischexperten.

Die Folie am Rand müsstet ihr noch verkleiden, da sie unter UV-Einstrahlung porös wird.

Viel Spaß hier


----------



## LilRainbow (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Wären es nicht 12000 Liter  bei 6m*3m*1,2m  
somit müsste die Größe zumindest für die 4 Koi geeignet sein ?.


Bei Stören muss ich sowieso sagen das sie kaum geeignet sind hatten durch Nachbarn erlebt das seine __ Störe in Falten gestorben sind die die Folie verursacht hat da Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können (hoffe ich täusche mich nicht) . 

Trotzdem ein schöner Teich =) jetzt muss nur noch Folie abgedeckt werden


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Herzlich Willkommen

Da habt ihr ja ein schönes Stück Arbeit hinter euch. Es ist aber noch viel zu tun. Wie ist denn euer Teichprofil gemacht? Habe gerade mal die Maße kurz überschlagen und komme auf 10-12 qbm Teichinhalt (bei steilen Wänden wären es ca. 20 qbm). Stimmt das in etwa? Das Thema Besatz lasse ich einfach mal raus, aber __ Störe sind auf Dauer nicht gut, aber für die Kois mag es reichen, wenn es nicht mehr zu viele werden. Mich interessiert mehr, was ihr für eine Filteranlage habt? Wie sieht denn die weitere Planung und Ausführung aus? Bepflanzung? Ufergestaltung? Hast du noch Bilder?


----------



## E350v8 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Hallo zusammen  ja das mit den Stören ist so eine Sache  ,,Ich glaube auch das sie nicht im Teich Passen -Aber unser Herr Sohn und Freundin sind mit den Stören zu erst angefangen--- Und dann Kamen die Kois und der Teich wurde zu Klein !! Habe in meinem Urlaub mit Freunden und Familie ein Teich ausgegraben  ,,Zwei Tage  Die  Umlage werden wir auch noch einrichten sind da bei -
Werden aber nach Wunsch meiner Frau Nechtes Jahr eine Dachterase bauen Lassen , und Unsere Söhne Können dann ----Den Teich erweitern  um 20 Meter  

 Schöne Grüße aus dem Sauerland  ,,,Und Danke noch mal für die Guten Infos

 Frank


----------



## tomsteich (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Hallo Frank,

gut, dass Du Dir Gedanken machst.

Ich finde __ Störe auch ganz toll. Von daher verstehe ich Dich.....prinzipiell. Aber auch in einem größeren Teich wirst Du in der Kombination wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich. Die Haltung zusammen mit Koi ist vor allem im Winter problematisch. Die Koi brauchen ihre Ruhe und werden durch die Störe gestresst, welche auch zu dieser Zeit sehr aktiv sind und weiter gefüttert werden sollten.

Im Rest des Jahres ist die Fütterung auch nicht immer einfach, wie Du vielleicht bereits festgestellt hast, da die Koi meist schneller sind und das Stör-Sinkfutter fressen. 

Flachwasserzonen oder Fadenalgen können das Todesurteil bedeuten, da die Störe tatsächlich nicht rückwärts schwimmen können.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## E350v8 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Guten Morgen an alle

 Habe gestern mit meinem Sohn gesprochen das es nicht so gut ist das die __ Störe mit den Koi im eine Gartenteich  Leben !!! Hatte natürlich ja aber ,, Da habe ich gemeint Ja ABER was ist wenn 
 Heute morgen beim Frühstück  Papa haste ja Recht : .Das das die Störe nicht so gut im Koi Teich Passen -- Unser Sohn bemüht sich jetzt einen Geeigneten Teich und in Guten Händen kommen 
 Danke Euch noch mal für den Guten   Rat 
 Gruß Frank


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

 ... das nuss man einfach lobend erwähnen, dass sich einer Teicher echte Gedanken gemacht hat und nun handelt, Hochachtungsvoll!... find ich echt gut...


----------



## tomsteich (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Hallo Frank,


Respekt, dass ist echt lobenswert!!!

Das tut mir jetzt fast ein bißchen Leid, dass Ihr die schönen Fische weggeben 
müsst, aber es ist besser so. Eigentlich ärgerlich, dass die Verkäufer von Stören nicht vorher besser aufklären. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Hallo Frank,

schön, dass du das Thema ernst nimmst und mit deinem Sohn gesprochen hast!

Ich hoffe, ihr findet einen guten Platz für sie.


----------



## E350v8 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Guten Tag  Forumianer

 Danke für eure Aufklärung  was Wasser und fische sind  ... Wünsche uns alle ein Schönes Wochenende 
  Gruß Frank


----------



## E350v8 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Guten Morgen  Zusammen  

 So nun sind die __ Störe Gestern abgeholt worden natürlich in Guten Hände  Mein Sohn standen ja die Tränen in den Augen aber es ist ja so Besser für die Kois --

 Haben aber auch ein Problem mit den Kois ,,Scheuer sich und Springen aus dem Wasser ??Der Große Koi hat an einer Seite  sieht aus als langer Strich  - Was ist das den Bloß 

 Gruß Frank


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer aus Lüdenscheid*

Hallo Nachbar,

schön von dir zu lesen. Toll, dass ihr für die __ Störe ein gutes Zuhause gefunden habt.

Mit den Problemen der Kois liest du am besten hier weiter. Ich habe keine Fische, aber "scheuern und springen" ist dort öfter zu lesen.


----------

